# Can anyone help me build a template from scratch



## dan1 (Nov 5, 2015)

can anyone help me build a template from scratch through teamviewer/webstream? or willing to share his template so I can learn how to build a professional one myself (with all the routing and folders / tracks layout ... etc) I have one template which I'm not happy with (it's a mess)
I also need help with setting up the reverb and space setup and volumes


----------



## tack (Nov 5, 2015)

You should probably mention the DAW you're using.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 5, 2015)

You might find this helpful -


----------



## lumcas (Nov 5, 2015)

tack said:


> You should probably mention the DAW you're using.


Well, the OP is clearly not using Pro Tools, because he mentions track folders - sorry, but I just had to...


----------



## tack (Nov 5, 2015)

lumcas said:


> Well, the OP is clearly not using Pro Tools, because he mentions track folders - sorry, but I just had to...


Well, at least Reaper also has track folders. 

Edit: Er, nevermind, you said *not* using Pro Tools.


----------



## dan1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi yes I'm using Cubase
I mean, I know how to load patches and everything, but I can't do it right (what patches to load, in what order etc)
but then I mostly need help with the mixing/volumes/reverbing/spacing so the instruments work with each other


----------



## Vin (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## dan1 (Nov 6, 2015)

d.healey said:


> You might find this helpful -



effing 650 tracks??????? no effing way!!! im lost
one question
how does he place 650 tracks in VSS? that is impossible


----------



## Spip (Nov 6, 2015)

http://play.askvideo.com/orchestration-302-midi-orchestral-designing-templates/intro


----------



## d.healey (Nov 6, 2015)

dan1 said:


> effing 650 tracks??????? no effing way!!! im lost
> one question
> how does he place 650 tracks in VSS? that is impossible


I don't use that many tracks, I have about 100, but I use key switches, Guy prefers to have each articulation on a different track. You need to build it the way you like to work. I'm sure Mike Verta did a class about this - might have been the Virtuosity one


----------



## tack (Nov 6, 2015)

dan1 said:


> effing 650 tracks??????? no effing way!!! im lost


One thing you need to decide now is whether you want to go with the track-per-instrument approach or the track-per-articulation approach. With the latter, the track count can really mushroom and sometimes it's difficult to see the forest for the trees, but there are also some advantages (like not having to deal with keyswitches [as much]).


----------



## milesito (Nov 6, 2015)

650 Tracks is so impressive. I wonder if Guy typically uses close mics from the sample libraries for spitfire, cinesamples, and the hollywood series. I was just told that most score mixers prefer to receive everything without reverb or delays so that they can add them. If that's the case then all of the orchestral sample mic positions I use should theorhetically be as dry as possible. Is this what most of you all do? And then you add in the reverb later when you are demoing cues to your clients (directors) prior to delivering the dry stems to the score mixer? It seems like to change the mic positions of all the instruments just to bounce out dry tracks is a heck of a lot of work for every cue of a feature film. Any thoughts on this aspect of template building?


----------



## Spip (Nov 7, 2015)

milesito said:


> 650 Tracks is so impressive.



Take a look at here. Around 4000... 

Nice videos from Junkie XL explaining his templates :

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPDbiB89zUSI-bAKsef_UC87OMsHrv_tR

The thread is here


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2015)

milesito said:


> 650 Tracks is so impressive.


I'm always impressed when people use less of anything to write music - the ultimate is the person who can write a symphony with nothing more than pencil and paper.


----------



## dan1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Spip said:


> Take a look at here. Around 4000...
> 
> Nice videos from Junkie XL explaining his templates :
> 
> ...


OMG!!! is this for real? How can he even compose like that? every instrument he wants to record he needs to scroll up and down for hours it's such a pain in the buns


----------



## Vin (Nov 7, 2015)

d.healey said:


> I'm always impressed when people use less of anything to write music - the ultimate is the person who can write a symphony with nothing more than pencil and paper.



+1000


----------



## Dean (Nov 10, 2015)

dan1 said:


> Hi yes I'm using Cubase
> I mean, I know how to load patches and everything, but I can't do it right (what patches to load, in what order etc)
> but then I mostly need help with the mixing/volumes/reverbing/spacing so the instruments work with each other



Dan, what research did you do? D


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 10, 2015)

dan1 said:


> OMG!!! is this for real? How can he even compose like that? every instrument he wants to record he needs to scroll up and down for hours it's such a pain in the buns



He has the tablet with shortcuts. so if you press strings then only the strings section will show up and you scroll within that. then if you want to copy one part of the strings to the brass then you hit "view brass and strings" and so on.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 10, 2015)

dan1 said:


> Hi yes I'm using Cubase
> I mean, I know how to load patches and everything, but I can't do it right (what patches to load, in what order etc)
> but then I mostly need help with the mixing/volumes/reverbing/spacing so the instruments work with each other



some of the videos above help. everyone tweaks it differently.
here is other videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/detunede/videos


----------



## dan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dean said:


> Dan, what research did you do? D


Hi Dean
I watched countless video tutorials/walkthroughs/demos and picked up small bits of information every time, I know just the basic things about setting up a template (like doing folder tracks, routing to vss etc) that is what I did with my template but the main issue I have is with "balancing" the template as Guy Michelmore mentioned in his video (volumes, reverbs, panning, eqing... the whole mixing) this I have no idea how to do


----------



## d.healey (Nov 10, 2015)

Find a selection of musical pieces - in the mix style you intend to use - mock them up in your sequencer. Then play with all the settings (pan, volume, reverb, etc.) until the mockup's mix sounds similar to that of the original recordings.


----------



## muk (Nov 10, 2015)

Here is a nice article about balancing a template:

http://www.samplelogic.com/sequencingsamples.pdf

If you need some additional pointers, there is quite a helpful list with db offsets for different instruments and groups in the manual of VSL's Mirx. They compiled it based on their silent stage recordings, so the values describe a specific setting. Nevertheless it is an instructive starting point.


----------

